# Forced-patina-like finish on stainless



## cotedupy (Jun 28, 2021)

I want to put a finish on stainless that looks like a vinegar forced patina - kinda even, dull, matte grey.

BUT... I am also idle. And I do _not_ want to spend hours faffing about about on stones.

Is there an easier way?


----------



## cotedupy (Jun 28, 2021)

(And don't anyone say 'sandpaper' either. I am attempting to abnegate hard work here, not embrace it.)


----------



## RDalman (Jun 28, 2021)

Warm hydrochloric acid. Full ppe, outdoors or drawcabinet. STRONGLY corrosive fumes (so if outdoors not near your car either .


----------



## Woshigeren (Jun 28, 2021)

Spray paint? Lol 

Never heard of this before but good luck!


----------



## cotedupy (Jun 28, 2021)

RDalman said:


> Warm hydrochloric acid. Full ppe, outdoors or drawcabinet. STRONGLY corrosive fumes (so if outdoors not near your car either .



Jaysus Robin! If my options are; faffing about on stones or flirting with a grizzly death, I will reluctantly have to opt for the former.

I should've been clearer originally... there are actually _two_ things that I would like to avoid if possible: Hard work _and _gasses that dissolve cars.


----------



## Jovidah (Jun 28, 2021)

So essentially you want to stain your stainless?


----------



## cotedupy (Jun 29, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> So essentially you want to stain your stainless?



Umm... I suppose you could put it like that!

(It's just going to look nicer if it's not shiny.)


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 1, 2021)

In the end I did have to faff about on stones, but I think it was worth it


----------



## phoka (Jul 6, 2021)

Looks very nice, great work!


----------



## tostadas (Jul 6, 2021)

Nice work. What did you end up doing?


----------



## cotedupy (Jul 6, 2021)

tostadas said:


> Nice work. What did you end up doing?



Cheers!

Belt sander to make the tang hidden rather than full, and put the k-tip on. Blade work was done with; sandpaper, Norton SiC, King 800, King 1200. Steel was softer than the stuff I'm used to and it surprised me how much of a difference that made, all went pretty quick tbh .


----------

